# Very low AMH!!! Plead help!



## Blubelle (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I had the most awful day, I've just been called by my consultant about my AMH result, I knew that it was bad news when I realised I'd had several missed calls from her! Usually were chasing them! But she needed to speak to me urgently as the test I'd recently had done is very low! Only 1.43 pmol!   

I'm totally gutted! I cried to her I couldn't help it, all the emotions of fear just came out! She tried to help by saying I need to do IVF NOW and can't afford to wait! But I know it's not good I'm 40 now!

I had to have a myomectomy last year in December to remove my fibroids, we needed 3-6 months recovery before trying again! I had to have the op as my fibroids were in the way for egg collection and too large to remain inside whilst I had IVF.

I had a HSG done in August so had to give that month a miss and here I am trying IVF for the very first time, and I already feel devastated!

Is there anyone out there thats older and still been successful with IVF or natural with a VERY low AMH? I could do with some help, before I cry again! Sorry

BLUBELLE xxxx


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello, think I recognise you from the fibroid thread. Had my little horrors whipped out in June. There is hope (and with your own eggs too), take a look at the low amh thread. Will try to post a link to it in a mo.

Maisy


----------



## Blubelle (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi maisyz,

Yes hello there! Good to hear from you! I'm just so devastated I know there's no hope! Sorry to be so down xx


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

here you go bluebelle, a link to success stories www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174687.0, these really helped me when I first got told about low amh and was like OMG, WTF and hit panic level 9million. There is also a chat thread in the same area of ladies who have gone ahead with low amh. One has just announced her BFP today. Hope this helps a bit. Take care fellow broidy babe.

love

Maisy


----------



## Blubelle (Nov 17, 2011)

That's great! Thank you for responding, I Will take a look. I can't help but feel totally at fault although I have no control, I'm so tired if what ifs! Your right when she told me I thought there must be some mistake! It's been so quick to drop! Like a lead balloon!

Lots of hugs coming your way too Hun    I hope we do get our dreams

Bell


----------



## Attagirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Bluebelle

JUst a quickie from me, but I am 32 and have a low amh 4.39 at the first test. So relatively given your age you are doing better than me. Anyway, I also sunk into despair when I got the results but also did a lot of research. How is your FSH doing? The 2 together seem more indicative than just amh. In any event throughout my research I have found many women with lower amh's than yours who have had successful IVF. I wouldn't hang around when you ge the all clear to give it a go but in the meantime rather than stressing about the delay I would look into homeopathic remedies and acupuncture which are often said to need to have three months lead time before they actually have an effect. I was taking dhea, maca, royal jelly (have now found it in liquid form) and try to eat a low GI diet (with the occasionally binge thrown in!!) and lots of omega rich foods. Lots of people think that brazil nuts and walnuts can also help. Start prepping yourself now for your future IVF and consider it a blessing you have the time to prepare. Good luck with it!


----------



## Blubelle (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi attagirl!!

Sorry for the late reply!  Thanks so much for your support and advice! I start my very first IVF in 2weeks so no time to really allow the vitamins to kick in, but I hope they help anyway. I've been taking pregnacare for awhile and vitamin c and extra colic acid too. I could do with buying some others too but not sure to get them from? I think my age is against me now, it's just a killer to go through a major op and wait 6 weeks to recover and upto 6 months to try again only to find out my AMH is critically low! Boo!   so sad!  I think you will be ok with your AMH as your alot younger than me and I've read that if your younger your eggs will be good!  Good luck hun! I see you've done the hard bit!

Take care xxxx


----------



## Attagirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Bluebelle - I just buy stuff on amazon! Not very adventurous. The royal jelly I bought last time is Arkopharma Org Royal Jelly. You may be right re your age and I totally understand the misery a low amh result can cause, but more importantly YOU MAY BE WRONG!!! Also luck plays such a hefty role in all of this. Be happy in your life (as much as poss in this situation) and your hormones will be on side to help you get pregnant! All the best.


----------



## Blubelle (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi Attagirl!

How you getting on? Have you had ET yet? I'm waiting on my DH semen analysis again before I can book in for IVF chat, I so hope I get one soon, the lady I spoke to said it could be November now! I am bridesmaid 1/12 for my best friend, so I'm worried it will interfere with that....  

Anyway thinking of you xxx


----------



## Attagirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Blubelle

Thanks for asking, the ET went ok though I got argued down from having to two embryos transferred by my DH and the doc due to the multiple pregnancy risk and connected risk of complications. I am still not convinced by the decision, if it works I wont regret it, but if not....

November is great news! Your BF will completely understand. I have a similar issue...if this cycle works I will be a 5 month pregnant bridesmaid at my brother's wedding in feb, if it doesnt work I want to go for round 2 in January meaning the stress, bloating etc

Worst of all if neither now nor Jan works, I will have to face family asking why we havent had number two (I know we are incredibly lucky to have our DD but having one child makes people assume there arent problems so they can constantly badger you about having no.2!).

I hope the semen analysis is positive and you get to proceed quickly! All the best.


----------



## Blubelle (Nov 17, 2011)

Thankyou chick, all was great with the semen analysis so I'm booked in for Tuesday, my CD2 is on the Wednesday so I'm hoping to start right away!  

I don't think it was the wrong decision to have the one put back, you will get to give it ago next time round if there's any problems  I'm with you though you just want it to work! I've got everything crossed for you xxxx  ^   

It must be very hard when you have the one child, people don't realise the pressure they give when asking, I know they don't mean to if they really knew how we all feel.

Anyway I think you will look stunning pregnant and in your bridesmaid dress! Xxxx

Take care Hun xxx


----------



## Attagirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks Bluebelle for all your support. It means so much! Big     

Have a great weekend.


----------

